# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  في وصف الأعضاء

## عاشق الحصن

احبتي في هذا المنتدى

انطلاقا من باب المحبه و الالفة في هذا المنتدى 

و الذي نفخر جميععا بأننا أفراد فيه 

ومن باب التواصل و الصور المتكامله التي نرسمها في خيالنا

و التي تتحدث عن عمن نحب في هذا الصرح

فقد خطرت في بالي فكره 

ارتأيت ان نقوم تفعيلها سوية في هذا المكان الجميل

الفكرة تقوم على وضع اسم عضو من الاعضاء

وقيام باقي الاعضاء بوصف هذا العضو كما رسمت  صورته في خيالهم

ويكون الوصف بالصفات

يتم اختيار هذا العضو عن طريق ارسال رساله خاصه اليه ليعرف انه العضو المختار ومن ثم اخذ موافقته

الشروط

لا يجوز للعضو سوى ان يشارك في وصف العضو الواحد اكثر من مره

يمنع التجريح و الذم و الكلام السيئ وكل من يخالف سيتم معاقبته بشده 

ويسرنا ان يكون معنا في هذا الأسبوع الأداري الرائع العالي عالي

ورجوني تفاعلكم مع الموضوع

----------


## شمعة امل

موضوع رائع
 :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

موضوع رائع ومميز اتمنى انو يتفعل

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> موضوع رائع


شكرا لك يلا ورجينا وصفك للعالي




> موضوع رائع ومميز اتمنى انو يتفعل


تسلم يا رب وانت الثاني اوصفلنا العالي




> ياي خالو العضو الأول 
> 
> همسة// شكرا لك ولفكرتك زيد اتمنى علا التفاعل معها ربما يغير الله من حال الى حال 
> بداية موفقة ...
> 
> انتظروني في وصف الخال عالي العالي مع النكشات المميزة


هاي اول التفاعل الطيب يعطي العافية يا هناء

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (5):  موضوع حلو

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> موضوع حلو


مرورك شرفنا وتواجدك معنا هو الاحلى

----------


## رنيم

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووو

----------


## mylife079

مشكور على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
يعني فعلا موضوع رائع جدا ..

والبداية الموفقة الساحقة .. كانت مع من يستحق الوقوف عنده لأسابيع .. (العالي عالي)

الإسم الذي ما ان يُذكر إلا وتذكر عنده منتديات الحصن الأردنية



اختي الكريمة هناء .. اسعد الله مسائكِ ..

وصفك للأخ الصديق الصدوق الرائع (العالي عالي) لم يكن ولا للحظة ، من باب المجاملة .. فقد اخبرتنا ما نعرفه نحن عنه ..

طيب القلب خلوق .. في فرحه فرحتان .. فرحة لهُ اتمنى ان تدوم .. وفرح لنـــــــــــا اتمنى ان يطـــــــــول ..

ذو ذوق رفيع .. اسلوب اداري ناجح .. متواجد دائما .. وعند الأزمات يُذكر اسمه .. او تجده قبل ان يُذكرَ حتى!


لن اطيل فأنـــــــــــا على عجالة .. ولكن .. لتعلموا انك هناك المزيد .. فانتظروه  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## العالي عالي

*مشكورين على الوصف واكيد لي عودة 

للتعليق على جميع الردود
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالي صديقي عزيز وحبيب قلبي شخص مميز هادئ بتصرف بعقلانيه شخص بحب مسؤول رفيع المستوى خفة دم زي العسل .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا ما بعرفه شخصيا للعالي عالي 
بس الصراحه هو انسان مخه كبير عصبي احيانا بيجامل شوي مواضيعه قمه في الروعه انسان ما بحب الخيانه وعرفت من ردوده على المواضيع واحيانا يحكي مافي حب بالكون  

مشكور عاشق على الموضوع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ابو السحالي موضوعك جنتل مان الموقوف  :SnipeR (43):  :SnipeR (43): 
من الاخر هاد من ورى طرد الامن للألك صرت تبدع ههههههههههه       :Eh S(4):  :Eh S(4): 
العالي عالي    :SnipeR (32): 
عقله كبير  بيحب يمزح عصبي أو مزاجي في احيان يكون فيها هادي بيحاور حوار رائع مع الاعضاء ويفهم مشاكلهم وشو كمان استنى يا زيد .......................
 :8b3914fe8f: 


اه اه وكمان لما يعصب يرد بطريقه هاديه شلون ما بعرف عضو جداً مميز بالمنتدى وبنتمنى تواجده الدائم  :SnipeR (43): 



ابو الزوززززززز ظل حط مواضيع هيك الله يحسن خاتمتك مع الامن   :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (64):  :SnipeR (75):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

نتحدث عن انسان يجب الوقوف عنده لأسابيع طويله

ولكن اوجز عنه القليل مما في خاطرتي عنه

هو الأخ و الصديق الصدوق

ان اردت مساعدة لا يبخل عليك بها وعند المصاعب تراه يقف في وجهها 

كوقوف النخيل في وجه الرياح متحديا كل العواصف التي تواجهه

هو بالمرصاد لكل الدخلاء اللذين همهم الوحيد تخريب منتدانا وعلاقاتنا

يملك من الحكمة الكثير الكثير

هو عامود من اعمدة المنتدى بكل معنى

لطالما عرفناه بروعة مواضيعه

لا يبخل علينا بمعلوماته

يأتينا دوما بالجديد لتقدمنا أفضل

يساعد الجميع لتعلو مكانته في قلوبنا ليكون بحق العالي عالي

ليعلو عندها حبه في قلوبنا سموا كشجر النخيل

يغرس احترامه في ارجائنا كما تغرس الورود في أجمل البساتين

هو عبق الورود و قطر الندى وأريج الزهور



هاذا ما جاد به قلمي عن انسان يستحق الكثير

فأعذرني أخي على قليل كلامي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عالي العالي صديقي بدون مجامله قلبه واسع كالبحر يتفهم جميع من حوله شخصيا انا أتشرف بصداقته وبكل شخص بالمنتدى .

----------


## تاج النساء

عالي انت بتعرف شو انت عندي وبس  :Icon30: 


شكرا زيدو بس بدي اموتك شو لما بدنا نتهبل عالعضو رح يزعل فصعب ادخل من دون ما اتهبل  :Copy Of Baeh:

----------


## GO TO HELL

العالي عالي أو قلب الاسد أو الخال كلها تؤدي الى نفس الشخص الذي يكن له الجميع الحب والمودة والاحترام كيف لا وهو الذي لا يتوانا عن تقديم المساعدة لاي شخصِ كان أنه أسم على مسمى نعم اسمٌ على مسمى 
أنا لم تتجاوز مععلافتي به منذ شهور قليلة لكن في هذه الفترة أستطعت ان اعرف ما هي طبيعته من بين قلة قليلة من الرجال العالي عالي أنك نعم الرجل أقولها وانا على يقين بأنك تستحق أن تطلق عليك هذه الكلمة 

لي عودة 

يسلمو زيد عالموضوع الرائع 

بياض الثلج أرحمي 

بنت الشديفات ولا تنابزو بالاقاب 

صديقة بنت الشديفات انظري الى النجوم ترين صورة العالي عالي تزين السماء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:  :Acebf6cab7:

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شكرا لجميع من شارك في وصف الاخ و الصديق العالي عالي


اما الان 

فمعنا في موقع الوصف

شخص استطاع ان يجمعنا في مكان واحد

قد جمعنا و الحب و المودة شعاره

يحاول دوما ان يجعلنا في الأمام

شخص تنحني له الرؤس احتراما عند ذكره

معنا لهذه الفتره

المدير المتميز

صاحب الفضل علينا 

حسان القضاه

فأرجو من جميعكم المشاركة بوصفه

----------


## العالي عالي

حسان القضاة:

هل هناك ما يصفه فهو راقي في تعامله له الفضل في تجمعنا هنا سيد الجميع لكل مدينة ملكها وانت الملك هنا استمتعت برفقتي بك لا اعلم هل انا حترمك ام احبك فالاثنان ذو معنى جميل لدي قدرني ساعدته كان بجانبي
انسان بكل كلمة تقال
رجل بحق اسطول الرجال
ما من وصفك بك بفوق ما انت عليه فلن ننسى من هو "حسان القضاة" صاحب كلمة الحق في قلبي  :31d13c231e:

----------


## دليلة

حسان القضاة

رجل بكل ماتحمل الكلمة من معنى  وهم قليلون الان 

اتمنى لك التوفيق والمزيد من التقدم والرقي

----------


## شمعة امل

حسان القضاة الحاضر الغائب 
رح اصفه على حسب تصوراتي 
انسان هادىء ، يحب عمله وينجزه باتقان ،طموح ، حساس

----------


## ديالا

حسان القضاة

رجل بمعنى الكلمة 

اتمنى لك التوفيق والمزيد من التقدم والنجاح

----------


## هدوء عاصف

((حسّان القضاة)) 

السيد مدير عام موقع الحصن نيوز الإخباري ومنتديات الحصن الاردنية ، الأخ الغالي (حسّان القضاة) 
السلام عليكم.. 


وهكذا فقد أُتيحت لي الفرصة لأرسل اليك رسالتي التي لطالما تمنيت ان تصلك..
اذكر قبل ان اسجّل عضويتي في منتديات الحصن الاردنية ، انني دخلت زائرا ذات مرة ، دخلت الى احدى المواضيع فوجدت لك سطورا لعلي سأرجع اليها لأستذكرها ، قد قلت فيها: 
*من أعطى الليل السلطه على أفكاري؟؟*
*من منح الحزن المفاتيح السريه لمدينتي ؟؟*
*ولماذا اصلاً ينعكسُ كل شيء على كل شيء؟؟* 
*فاعتراني الفضول للمتابعة والقراءة والاستزادة منك ومن قلمك الأسطوري المميز ، فقد عرفتك قبل ان اكون عضوا في منتديات الحصن الاردنية ، الانسان المثقف والشاعر المميز والراقي ، فصممت ان اتعرف اليك عن قرب ، فلطالما احببت من يشاطرونك بالمثل.* 
*انت انسان مثابر ، مخلص جدا في عملك ، ولا ترتضي به إلا ان يكون متقنا ، انت من جمعنا تحت سقف الأخوة والمودة في منتديات الحصن الاردنية ، ما عرفنا عنك الا كل خير ، فحين تكون (مديرا عاما) نجد فيك التروي والحكمة ، وحين تكون (عضوا) نجد فيك عضوا مميزا بمشاركاته وخفيف الظل دوما ، وحين تكون (تقنيا) نرى من صنع يديك كل ما هو راقٍ وفريد.* 
*اتمنى ان التقي بك يوما ، وأظن العالم صغير وكفيل بأن يجمعنا في يوم ما لنتعرف الى بعضنا عن قرب ، ولكن وحتى ذلك الحين ، اعلم يا صديقي ، انني في شوق للقائك* 
*وارجو منك رجاءا حارا ، ان تبقى في الجوار ، واعلم انك كذلك ، ولكن اريدك قلبا وقالبا ، فلا غنى عن تواجدك الفاعل بيننا ..* 
*لك من قلبي اجمل وارق التحايا .. ودمت بتميز وإبداعٍ لا ينتهي* 




*المخلص: هدوء عاصف*

----------


## تاج النساء

انت قدوة لي...

----------


## احساس المطر

حسان ..بعتبره اخي الكبير واله علي فضل كبير وقف معي بكتير مواقف داخل المنتدى وخارج المنتدى ..حساس كتير وحنون وطيب لكنه عصبي وفوضوي طبيعته يكون معجوق بمليون شغله وكيف بيقدر يركز فيهم كلهم نفسي اعرف ..اول مره قرأت ديوانه بكاء على صدري عن طريق زميلتي في الجامعه عضوه قديمه في المنتدى ما صدقت انه هالشاعر اردني عايش بينا باربد وانه صاحبتي بتعرفه شخصي والله ما صدقت دارت الايام وتعرفت عليه شخصي ووقعلي على ديوانه وصرت عضوه في المنتدى وساهمت بتنضيم حفله توقيع ديوانه في المركز الثقافي الملكي ..كنت احب ادخل المنتدى حتى شوف قصائده ومواضيعه في المنتدى ايام ما كان يشارك متل الاعضاء وتطورت علاقتي في المنتدى صرت عضوه نشيطه كتير وصرت مشرفه اكتر من مره ومريت بظروف صعبه في المنتدى وهوه وقف معي وساندني جد على حساب كل شيء كان همه يحمي كعضوه في المنتدى وما بنساله موقفه ..الله يحميه ويوفقه ويظل احلى مدير واغلى اخ بالدنيا ..حسان من الناس الي جد لو قالت شو ما قالت بتمون ..بحب المنتدى كتير لكن يا ريته يرجع متل زمان وانا متأكده لو رجع تواجد متل زمان كتير من الاعضاء المميزين الي غابوا رح يرجعوا ..انا عارفه انه مشغول بشركته وبكتير امور لكن طول عمره كان يكون معجوق وكان يلاقي وقت يكون بينا ..ولا شو استاذ حسان :Icon9: 

اكتر قصيده بحبها اله هيه 
*فارسك الملثم  اعرفه

اترغبين بالانسحاب
وتهددين بفارسٍ ملثم
سيفهُ من ضباب
وتُلمحين أن حان الوقت
لأن نكون اغراب
غاليتي التي اقدامها في الرمل
وتعيش حلماً وتطارد السراب
في وقتٍ ما
لا بد أن نمل
من قراءة الكتاب
فمهما طال مكوثنا
سيأتي وقتُ الذهاب
دموعكِ اهي دموع السعاده
ام الفجيعه...أم العتاب؟
غاليتي لا تتراجعي وتنطوي
فالكلام ليس كالثياب
فإن كنتِ المطر غاليتي
فأنا اصلكِ أنا السحاب
وإن كنتِ نهراً فأنا
من جعل مياهك تنساب
وأن كنتِ سطراً
فأنا وضعتهُ في كتاب
وأن صرتي اميرةً 
بيديّ خططتها شجره الانساب
وإن كنتِ جميله
فالسؤال يحتضن الجواب 
وإن ظننتِ أنكِ الحكايه
فأنتِ سطرٌ كتبتهُ
فجن القلم واعلن الاضراب
فشكراً لاختصار الوقت
فقد كنتُ محرجاً
بمعرفتكِ امام الاصحاب
وكنتُ محرجاً أن اغادر
واثارُ شقاوتنا لا تزالُ
حمراء تداعب الثياب
وهمسه اخيره غاليتي
فارسك الملثم اعرفه
- وهو هديتي -
وخفتُ أن يستقبل بارتياب
لكنك احتضنتها ولم تفهمي 
الشمسُ تستنجدُ بالغيوم
عندما ترغبُ بالغياب
* * *
لا ترفعي يداكِ وتتمتمي
فدعاءُ من مثلكِ لا يستجاب
وتذكري من فينا غاليتي
اصر أن توصد الابواب
حسان القضاة
ديوان / "صعبٌ اغادر من دمي"


ولسا عم ننتظر صدور ديوانك التاني حسان صعب اغادر من دمي ..تأخر ولا شو ؟؟؟

شكرا على الموضوع وشكرا حسان بجد شكرا 
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

حسان القضاة

انسان ما رح اعرف زية مرة ثانيه  :Eh S(17):

----------


## anoucha

to be honnest all i know about him that he's the director of al79n 
i iùagine him as a very quiet person

----------


## بنت الشديفات

مع اني ما بعرفه كثير لحسان بحس انه شخصيه غامضه جداً وطيب كثير وقف معي كثير وصبور بس ما بعرف غير هيك  :SnipeR (28):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الله يوفقه لحسان لأنه جمعنا هون مع بنات كثييييييرررررررر بحبهم
اختك الصغنونه بنت الشديفات

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



في البداية أتمنى لعزيزي (عاشق الحصن) ان يعود الى المنتدى قريبا مع وافر الصحة والعافية ..

حتى ذلك الحين سأنوب عنه في اختيار عضو هذا الأسبوع..



أشكر كل من ساهم بكلمة الى أخينا (حسان القضاة) ..

ومعنا هذا الأسبوع عضو قدير جدا .. عرفنا عنها نشاطها الدائم ، وكتاباتها المتميزة دوما

إدارية ناجحة ، عرفنا عنها انها (الإداري المناسب في المكان المناسب) 

وتميّزت في حُسن تصرفها في المواقف الحرجة ..

عاشت معنا في منتديات الحصن الأردنية منذ بداياته ، ودخلت قلوب الكثيرين

تعالوا معنا نقدم لها ما نكنّه لها من مشاعرنا




معنا هذا الأسبوع

((أميرة قوس النصر))
نائبة المدير العام




فأهلا بكِ معنا .. وأهلا بكم جميعا وحيّاكم الله  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أميرة قوس النصر بدون مجامله شخصيه قويه ومتميزة لكنها طيوبه ومهندسه رائعه ولها مستقبل ناجح ان شاء الله .


أميرة قوس النصر إنسانه متفهمة لما حولها بطريقه راقيه ولها مني أجمل تحية تقدير وإحترام .

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اميرة قوس النصر
هي من اكثر الاعضاء المميزين بالنسبه الي والتقيت فيها كثير طيوبه وعندها هدف بالحياه ما شاء الله شخصيه قويه مميزه تأثر بكل يلي حولها وتعطيهم من قوتها لا تترد ابداً وما في شي بيقف بوجهها لما بدها تحقق شغله وما يوقفها الحزن متفائله جداً جداً جداً وشخصيه محبوبه وتتحرك كثير وكاتبه مميزه وبالنسبة الي لما اقعد معها برتاح كثير الله يوفقك مها وبحكيلها خليكي هيك على طول
يسلمو عاشق الحصن وهدوء  :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أميرة قوس النصر .. ((مها))


تُعجبُني كتاباتها ورقيّها في انتقاء الكلمات .. يُعجبني فيها حزمها وتصرفها المؤثر دائما ..

متعاونة جدا جدا ، ولا تُخيّب ظن أحد حين يحتاجها في أمر ما في المنتدى ..

متميزة جدا ومبدعة ..

خفيفة الظل ومتفهّمة الى ابعد حدّ ..

أتابع بشغفٍ كل مشاركاتها .. واتمنى ان تبقى متواجدة هنا دائما وفي كل الأوقات ..

ادعو لكِ اختي الكريمة بالتوفيق في دراستكِ وان تتخرجي بتحصيل مميز .. وان تُحققي احلامكِ جميعها ..

فأنتِ تستحقين كل خير  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مها آخر ما ساقول إنكي نبع من التميز ولإبداع لا يجف باذن اللله

----------


## بنت الشديفات

وبعدين تئبريني على المشي الصباحي  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اميرة قوس النصر

تلك الادارية الناجحه

هي ذلك المثال الصحيح على الشخص المناسب في المكان المناسب

راقية في التعامل حازمة عند اللزوم

كاتبه رائعه و محاوره ممتازه

تزداد رفعة في المكانه بين اعضاء هذا المنتدى

فكلما تحركت يمينا وشمالا تجدها ها هنا 

في محاولة منها لتقدم هذا الصرح الى الامام

انسانه رائعه في ذاتها 

راقية في تصرفاتها

لن اقول في وصفها الا كفاها فخرا بأنها

اميرة قوس النصر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اليوم احبتي 

مع عامودٍ جديد من أعمدة هذا الصرح الشامخ

شخص اكن له كل الحب و الولاء و المحبه

له في قلوبنا كل الود

انسان كان في ردوده فينا الاخ و الصديف

انسان رائع كل الروعه

وصدق من قال 

رب اخ لك لم تلده امك

فهو نعم الاخ

اليوم سيكون معنا اخونا 


هدوء عاصف

فلنبدأ بإسم الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عضو الصراحه مميز بمواضيعه مشرف يستحق الاشراف بكل معنى الكلمه
انسان يعبر عن ذاته بقلمه الاروع من رائع 
اخ مجتهد لل يكل ابدا

دمت اخي هدوء لهذا المنتدى

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حمادة إنسان مميز وهادئ لدرجة لا توصف بس أسلوبه راقي جدا بالتعامل لمن حوله

----------


## mylife079

محمود انسان يتميز بالهدوء والاسلوب الاجمل والحوار الرائع والبناء 

اضافة على انه شخص مخلوق جداً

حبيبي محمود

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

هدوء عاصف روح المنتدى

----------


## تاج النساء

انسان بكل معنى الكلمة واداري ناجح ولكنه لم يستمع الي ابدا واود محادثته فقد اشتقت لكلامي معه

----------


## الورده الجوريه

عاشق الحصن انسان خدوم

----------


## ايه

تسلم يدك على الموضوع :110104 EmM5 Prv:

----------


## جوليانا

*يسلمو ع الموضوع الحلو*

----------


## دموع الغصون

شباب وصبايا هالموضوع عجبني كتير لحتى نعرف وين نقاط القوة و نقاط الضعف لنطور من حالنا لأنه الكمال لله طبعاً ، و طبعاً أي تطور إيجابي رح يستفيد منه المنتدى بشكل كبير ، الهدف التاني و الأهم بعمل نوع من الألفه و الود بين الأعضاء داخل الإطار العام للقوانين و بعيد عن التجريح و الإساءة  والمجاملة ، يعني بكل بساطة حابه نحيي هالموضوع من جديد بس بالشروط المذكورة من صاحب الفكرة - مشكور طبعاً - مع التركيز على إنه بدنا تغيير ، نقد بناء و إيجابي بعيد عن النقاشات غير الهادفة وتحويل الموضوع لدردشة 

مبدئياً بنتظر رأيكو لحتى نختار عضو جديد ونبلش من جديد طبعاً بالتعاون مع مشرفة القسم " صديقة " مشكورة مقدماً على متابعتها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

/// جاري المتابعه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عضو مؤسس شاركـ في المنتدى منذ البدايات 
,,

كان وما زال منذ جذور الحصن ,, تميز بالصمت في لحظات الكلام ،، 

صاحب المزاج المتقلب والعفويه المميزه ،،

هنّآآ نستقبل 

||MY LIFE||

واتركـ لكم التعبير ,, 
اتمنى المشاركه من الجميع ,,

----------


## دموع الغصون

برجع بأكد على الفكرة كتير حلوة وبتجنن بس بدنا تفاعل من الأعضاء

هلا حوريه شو بدي اوصفه
طبعاً انت غني عن التعريف ركن من أركان المنتدى وبصماتك واضحة بأغلب الأقسام رح اترك الايجابيات للأعضاء انا رح احكي السلبيات بكل صراحة 
بالفترة الأخيرة ما عم نشوف تواجد مميز لحورية 
ما عم نشوف مشاركات وبصمات واضحة متل زمان 
هلا عم بعمل بحث بمواضيعك بكل قسم الك بصمة لكن بدنا بصمات متجددة ومستمره بكفي كسل بدنا نشاط منك وبدنا تفاعل أكتر

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً من أنعش هذا الموضوع من جديد 

محمد حورية انسان انا بعرفه شخصياً ، يمكن مش معرفة عميقة لكنها بتكفي لأحدد معالم شخصيته ، محمد شخص رائع ، هاديء طيب الطباع والنفس ، وصديق مخلص ، انا بعرف انو كتير من الشغلات اللي تمناها محمد ما صارت معه ، ويمكن لحظات الحزن اللي عاشها اكتر بكتير من كل لحظات وساعات الفرح اللي صارت بحياته ، لهيك انا بقولك يا محمد كل واحد فينا اله جانب مُقلق ومُحزن ومُبكي ، ما حد فينا أخد كل اشي تمناه بحياته ، المسألة نسبية فقط ، ولا بالأصل هاد شيء كلنا عايشينه ..

من معرفتي الشخصية بمحمد واللقاءات المحدودة اللي شفته فيها وكان منها استضافته ببيتي ما شفت من محمد اي سلبية ، ولو رأيت لحكيت ، ما اساس الموضوع من البداية معتمد على الصراحة والشفافية في وصف الأعضاء ، لهيك انا فخور فيك يا محمد الحورية انك أحد الأشخاص اللي حصلي الشرف بمعرفتهم .. احترامي الك محمد وكل الحب للجميع*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا ما بعرف محمد حورية تمام المعرفة لكن بقدر احكي انه شخص له تارخ مميز بالحصن وبصمات واضحة في كل مكان 
غائب اله فترة كبيرة عن المنتدى

----------


## (dodo)

محمد الحورية انا سبق وحكيت معه عالشات وهو انسان كثير محترم وملتزم 
بعرف انه لحد الان بيستنا بوظيفة ولساتها ما اجت 
هو انسان كتير صبور والله يوفقه ويسعده بحياته وبتمناله كل خير  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

> عضو مؤسس شاركـ في المنتدى منذ البدايات 
> ,,
> 
> كان وما زال منذ جذور الحصن ,, تميز بالصمت في لحظات الكلام ،، 
> 
> صاحب المزاج المتقلب والعفويه المميزه ،،
> 
> هنّآآ نستقبل 
> 
> ...



شكرا خيتي كلك زوق

احرجتيني

----------


## mylife079

> برجع بأكد على الفكرة كتير حلوة وبتجنن بس بدنا تفاعل من الأعضاء
> 
> هلا حوريه شو بدي اوصفه
> طبعاً انت غني عن التعريف ركن من أركان المنتدى وبصماتك واضحة بأغلب الأقسام رح اترك الايجابيات للأعضاء انا رح احكي السلبيات بكل صراحة 
> بالفترة الأخيرة ما عم نشوف تواجد مميز لحورية 
> ما عم نشوف مشاركات وبصمات واضحة متل زمان 
> هلا عم بعمل بحث بمواضيعك بكل قسم الك بصمة لكن بدنا بصمات متجددة ومستمره بكفي كسل بدنا نشاط منك وبدنا تفاعل أكتر



شكرا دموع على المقدمه الحلوة

ان شاء الله رح اكون متواجد حسب الظروف وان شاء الله رح ابذل جهدي 


منوره خيتي

----------


## mylife079

يسلمو حبيبي محمود وانا تشرفت اكتر بمعرفتك انت انسان رائع 

الحزن فترة اي انسان بمر فيها ومقابلها فيه فرح 

رح يجي اليوم الي نفرح فيه بوجودك اخوي محمود وبوجود الناس الطيبه امثالك


على راسي يا غالي

----------


## mylife079

شكرا الوردة الاردنية منوره الصفحة 

وجودك بالمنتدى كافي وزياده 

انا موجود هون ومتابع ان شاء الله رح اثبت وجودي قريب

شكرا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا دودو ومبروك النجاح مرة تانيه 

وبتمنالك التوفيق وتحصلي على التخصص الي بتتمنيه


كلك زوق دودو

----------


## ماهربسام

أكتير الموضوع حلووووو يسلمو أكتير  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26: :i

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):  :Eh S(6):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

محمد حوريه اخ عزيز بس ايلو عتب بسيط ما بعرف محمد الي فترة بعلق على صورك وبحكي معك عالفيس ما تردش علي مش مشكلة صديقي ممكن ما انتبهت احتمال وارد بس بظلك اخ عزيز عقلبي شو مهما يصير بيناتنا

----------


## mylife079

شكرا اخوي عبدالله كلك زوق

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد حورية ..... صديق مقرب لالي ويمكن اعز صديق جمعني فيو الزمن 

بعاند القدر لابعد الحدود 

عصبي من الطراز الرفيع ....بثور بسرعة 

الحظ بعاند فيه ....بس هو كمان مش عارف يتصرف مع هالحظ بشكل افضل من هيك 

حاول خفف من عصبيتك الزايدة وخلي الامور تمشي لحالها افضل لالك

----------


## shams spring

*من حكم معرفتي بمحمد حورية من المنتدى بقدر احكي انه هو انسان طيووب وعندو امااال كتير بهالحياة 
كتير بيغلب عليه جانب الحزن ... وبحس انه الزمن ماشي عكسه او انه محمد ماشي عكس الزمن ....!!!

بالمنتدى اثبت وجودة من البدايات واله بصمه في كل مكان وحضوره مميز مع بصمة حزن 
~.~.~.~.~
سلبية بمر عليه اوقات كتيــــــــر بشوف الدنيا سووودة والناس كلهم اشرار 
بتمنى منك يا محمد تطلع من هالة الحزن يلي حولينك وتبلش خطوة نحو الامل ... وتعاند حظك وتصنعه بنفسك بشوية ارادة ....لا تستسلم ابدا ابدا ...!



*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمد العزام وشكرا شمس 

الامل موجود ان شاء الله والاراده موجوده 


احرجتوني بكلامكو الحلو كبر راسي 


يسلمو كتيررررررررررر

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا محمد حوريه بتستاهل كل خير مقصرين معك يا حب

----------


## mylife079

:Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:  :Icon26:

----------

